# Obi looking dapper



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good Obi...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah he looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh a poo in a coat!! there is nothing sweeter and they look so proud of themselves walking with the coat on!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Obi looks great ... was he happy to wear it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww obi!! you look smashing!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

wow....he looks so handsome,will have to get a girlie one for eden,in time for the winter,


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah Obi how lovely do you look. I also love a poo in a coat  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew you'd use your lovely coat today 

I did think of you whilst I was getting soaked this morning.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very dashing Obi xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

ah, Obi is looking very dapper


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Looking good Obi, Poppy is very impressed as well :love-eyes: .

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Obi looks great in his coat, fits really well. 
Rocky walks as if he's in a straight jacket...and he hates the back leg straps, I think he fears for his "bits"! (still, won't have to worry about THOSE after January...shhhhhh) x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Laney said:


> I think he fears for his "bits"! (still, won't have to worry about THOSE after January...shhhhhh) x


Rocky you have my sympathy 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh wow! He looks so smart! great photos! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooooooh i just love Obi,he could wear a bin liner and look fab lol loving his little coat,he looks adorable!!xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh yes! 

Karen xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Very smart Obi!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw! So cute!
Where did you get the coat from? It looks so awesome!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Obi looks great ... was he happy to wear it?


 Yes he was, running around as normal 



sharplesfamily said:


> Ah Obi how lovely do you look. I also love a poo in a coat  x


 Where's your pic of Luna in her coat? 



MillieDog said:


> I knew you'd use your lovely coat today
> 
> I did think of you whilst I was getting soaked this morning.


 lol, you know how long I have been waiting to use it! 



Salfordnurse said:


> Looking good Obi, Poppy is very impressed as well :love-eyes: .
> 
> Simon and Poppy


 Ah thanks, Obi loves his birthday buddy Poppy too! 



Laney said:


> Obi looks great in his coat, fits really well.
> Rocky walks as if he's in a straight jacket...and he hates the back leg straps, I think he fears for his "bits"! (still, won't have to worry about THOSE after January...shhhhhh) x


 His coat has back leg elastic too but i didn't bother with it and it didn't see to move much without using them so Obi's bits are safe....for now  



Rufini said:


> aw! So cute!
> Where did you get the coat from? It looks so awesome!


 Thanks, Julie (Milliedog) told me about them. She had a black one for Millie. They are from Petrange.

http://www.petrange.co.uk/Dog-Coats


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I love it! He looks great! Of to look at the link as I reckon Max would like one of those...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Obi is as handsome as ever.


----------

